# Did I ruin my bacon



## mattyoc20 (Jun 6, 2021)

So I switched up the fridge that I use to make my bacon. Got a small mini fridge that I was bringing (Pops brine)  my bacon in for 2 weeks. Just pulled out and apparently I had it set 2 cold. The ziplock bag filled with water to keep the bacon submerged was frozen solid.  The bacon was slightly frozen but still in liquid. Is it still good or should I scrap it and start over?


----------



## disco (Jun 6, 2021)

The only thing the freezing should do is slow down the penetration of the brine. Give it more time in the brine and it should be fine.


----------



## Hamdrew (Jun 6, 2021)

I am no expert on this stuff, but i don't see how it couldn't be fine? Even if the brine itself was frozen, it would have just slowed/stopped the curing process. No reason why it would have ever frozen (with all the salt and sugar in the brine), so I would consider it potentially 2wk cured. Like I said I am no expert though, and am unsure to what extent the partial freezing of the bacon itself would have slowed it down.

(unless you're doing butt/buckboard bacon, or a big bone-in loin, it should be finished curing. With an equilibrium brine like that, once it's finished, it's finished. As opposed to dry curing, which continues to lose moisture.


----------



## smokeymose (Jun 6, 2021)

Like others have said you should be fine. I have 2 of those mini fridges in the garage. One I keep at about 40F for cheese storage and meat thawing. 
The other is colder for beer, sausage casings, etc. If I put something on the bottom shelf of the cold one to thaw it stays frozen but the casings and beer don't freeze (?).
I do my bacon in the house fridge....


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 6, 2021)

Short Time Curing, Bacon, City Ham, etc,  should be done between 36°and 40°F, in most cases. Raise the refer temp and go another 7 days. You should be fine...JJ


----------



## chopsaw (Jun 6, 2021)

Remember , Cold and Colder aren't temperatures . 
Check it with a therm so you know where it's running at . 
I keep mine at 36 , and use an alarmed therm in there .


----------



## gmc2003 (Jun 6, 2021)

chopsaw said:


> Remember , Cold and Colder aren't temperatures .



Ha, That reminds me of four brothers I played hockey with in high school. Dumb, Dumber, Dumbest, and Dumberest. All really good hockey players. Just not all there scholastically. Except for Dumbest he went on to college and is doing very well for himself.

Chris


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 7, 2021)

As JJ said if the temp was too cold just back it off & let it cure for  another week.
Al


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 7, 2021)

mattyoc20 said:


> So I switched up the fridge that I use to make my bacon. Got a small mini fridge that I was bringing (Pops brine)  my bacon in for 2 weeks. Just pulled out and apparently I had it set 2 cold. The ziplock bag filled with water to keep the bacon submerged was frozen solid.  The bacon was slightly frozen but still in liquid. Is it still good or should I scrap it and start over?




I always kept my curing Fridge  @ 37°, right mid-point between 34° and 40°.
However like JJ said, "get that Temp up a little & give it more time."
The cure is still there waiting for the higher Temp.

Bear


----------

